# think i hit a nerve



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

last night i got some food from the local pizza hut. went to pick it up and the lot is so bad i had to use 4wd to get through, it has been a 2 days since our last snow(4") and it doesnt look like it was touched. lot was in horrible shape so i figured while i was there i would talk to the manager about cleaning it up and taking care of the snow for the rest of the season. i hand him a card and start to ask about the snow and he snaps at me that they have someone already and he does a good enough job. just the tone and how angry he got im thinking 1. im not the first person to say something or 2. it is a relative/friend of the manager.

the lot is in such poor shape i would be embaressed to admit that i plowed that lot.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope you didn't take the pizza with you. Not with that attitude.

James


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I always keep in mind that often places get what they pay for. Maybe this was a pusher's $25 lot. I always keep that in mind before I go for an account. In this instance, start out by saying-if needed I can clean this lot up for you-for only $125 w/chemical. Usually, this will bring laughs-and you know why the lot is as it is. Just my experince over 18 years in the biz.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

If that manager was actually the one that made or got to make the decision regarding the snow and ice management, sounds like you dont want to be working for him anyway.

You, as the customer, were right to say something. Offering your services should have been an added option for them.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Send your friends in too and say the same thing. Get him worked up and post what the responses are. LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Manager relative


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

i don't buy from places that have a crappy lot.
why should i?
they don't want to spend money on our industry, I don't want to spend money on them.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I think it's likely a relative. If not his regional manager is on him about costs of vendors and he's keeping it tight, we had a BK couple years back that went from 2" trigger to 4" and from salting anytime slippery conditions were present to salt on call, MGR there wouldn't sign a hold harmless so they aren't our customer any more.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe the manager IS the plow guy......


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Indy;1005203 said:


> maybe the manager IS the plow guy......


Lol probaly! I wouldlve plowed the snow to the entrances and then they won't get any customers


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Shoulda then gone to the back of the pizza shop and peeked in the back area where they make the pizzas, probably woulda of grossed ya out. You might of left the pizza there as a traction mat for the next customer.:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would've slipped and fell on the way out.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol that would be brillant! BreAk an arm too?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

plowguy43;1005255 said:


> I would've slipped and fell on the way out.


No you wouldnt of cuz buddy left his traction mat there:laughing:


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

mycirus;1004940 said:


> Send your friends in too and say the same thing. Get him worked up and post what the responses are. LOL


Thats what I would of done.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

What pizza place was it, I wanna call and ask if he wants snow removal!


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i went by there today and the delivery semi was stuck in the back, they had a wrecker there trying to pull him out. i think i will have some other people call up there and comment on the poor condition and maybe say that because of that they wernt able to eat there.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Can you please pm me the number, I wanna see how worked up I can get him


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

grandview;1005007 said:


> Manager relative


Or maybe they talked the plowguy into trading for pizza credits?? :laughing:


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Could also be he hasn't paid his bill, or doesnt have the money. I have a couple customers who will not get plowed the next storm unless they make good somehow.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

jomama45;1005334 said:


> Or maybe they talked the plowguy into trading for pizza credits?? :laughing:


I knew that comment was going to come out of the woodwork at sometime.

and the plowers pizza credits expired so now he is striking for a the pizzalunch buffett


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

was it pizza hut? or lanazone?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

clark lawn;1004881 said:


> last night i got some food from *the local pizza hut*. went to pick it up and the lot is so bad i had to use 4wd to get through, it has been a 2 days since our last snow(4") and it doesnt look like it was touched. lot was in horrible shape so i figured while i was there i would talk to the manager about cleaning it up and taking care of the snow for the rest of the season. i hand him a card and start to ask about the snow and he snaps at me that they have someone already and he does a good enough job. just the tone and how angry he got im thinking 1. im not the first person to say something or 2. it is a relative/friend of the manager.
> 
> the lot is in such poor shape i would be embaressed to admit that i plowed that lot.





ajslands;1005432 said:


> was it *pizza hut?* or lanazone?


He said Pizza Hut in the OP.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

oh okay then sorry about that, aim usually pretty god at remebering stuff, now i shall call them!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

HA just called them and they wanted snow removal! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dgc (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow are you being serious


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I find Pizza Hut to be grease soaked pizza. Thats why I go to the Dirty Burger in Sunnyvale instead.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I knew a guy for real that plowed a wawa store around my way and got paid in 300 free coffee coupons. Cuz the normal plow guy couldnt make it and the manager couldnt pay him on the spot. LOL


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Do you hear that Clark? you need to get on the line with these people NOW. Obviously, you were talking to the wrong person. Call and ask who the lady manager is. She may be the GM. Either way, it will show the first jerk you spoke to that he's an idiot.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Runne I told him about it before I told you guys I gave him a little more details too becuause he was he first one to ask about it and is the op. Iam just glad that when I called, it wasent the worng pizza hut!


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

I would have told the manager his lot looks like sh**.I don't care who he has doing it either its plowed or not..At that point i would have not even wanted to work for that ass.I would have told hin good luck..


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea but I talked to the lady manager who Was very nice, and even wEnt to go check he lot out for me, and said it needed to be done. So Clark, I'll take about 80% if your profit for gettig you that job..


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I visited Hooters here (in MD) after an event whose lot was so bad we could barely get through. I spoke to the manager about his lot and if he was happy with the job that was done. He sort of winced and begrudgingly said "yeah...for what it cost me". Essentially, after paying $900 the first storm he had one of his apparent customers do it this storm...in trade for food. I just sorta shrugged my shoulders and said "well, I guess you got what you paid for" and pointed out the people that were leaving because of the condition of the lot. I did order some food but told him the primary reason I came in was to talk to him about the condition and to introduce myself and that had I merely been looking for a place to eat, I would have gone to another location that had a clear lot....as others obviously were.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

jomama45;1005334 said:


> Or maybe they talked the plowguy into trading for pizza credits?? :laughing:


I remember last year Clap told me that a Pizza Hut in his town approached him to plow there lot for Pizza Credits. The one in my town always looks like crap. One of my clients owns 150 pizza huts and I never approached him about them as I know the mananger makes the decision about snow removal because the more money they save, the more money they get in there end of year bonus. I am busy enough in the summer time taking care of his 5 houses for full lawn maintenance.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

clark lawn;1005316 said:


> i went by there today and the delivery semi was stuck in the back, they had a wrecker there trying to pull him out. i think i will have some other people call up there and comment on the poor condition and maybe say that because of that they wernt able to eat there.


I wonder if it was one of those corporate rigs delivering only Pizza Hut food supplies to all their franchise stores? Like that wrecker didn't cost them more than a little upgrade in plow service... stepping over dollars to save pennies.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

big acres;1006269 said:


> I wonder if it was one of those corporate rigs delivering only Pizza Hut food supplies to all their franchise stores? Like that wrecker didn't cost them more than a little upgrade in plow service... stepping over dollars to save pennies.


Spend 100 to save 10.

Never makes any sense.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

ajslands;1006036 said:


> Yea but I talked to the lady manager who Was very nice, and even wEnt to go check he lot out for me, and said it needed to be done. So Clark, I'll take about 80% if your profit for gettig you that job..


well i just talked to them again, the women you talked to must have been a shift manager or something. i took a few pics of lots that i plow that for the most part are dry pavement right now and showed them to the G.M. he said he is very happy with the condition of the lot and doesnt think he has lost any business due to the slush and slop and what did i expect we had 2' of snow. they have a drive up pickup window that i dont think has been plowed at all there is probably 6" of ice there right now. i will take a pic in a little bit as i have to go to someplace that is right next door to the driveup window.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like a guy without a clue. I am sure people pull in, look around and drive off. Nobody wants to bring their elderly relatives to a place like that. If they wanted to go skating, they would go to an ice rink.

As a matter of fact, I plow an abandoned commercial lot and the guy still pays me a fair price to do a good job. He obviously knows that an accident is worse than paying a plowing bill.


----------



## jerrydean (Dec 23, 2009)

*similar story*

Worked for a BJ's lot here in Virginia. We plowed the Dec 22 storm that was 24 inches. Had a truck there the entire time - (almost 3 days). When we were done, he fires us for not doing a good enough job. He hires a "friend" and rents a very large Case loader and all the guy does is lift our piles onto the grass (a feat an F350 just can't do without tearing up curbs). BTW - they had a slip and fall case two days later - tried to pin this on us, but it was the fault of the uninsured friend.

Anyway - fast forward 3 weeks. Second 2 foot storm comes. HE DOESN'T PLOW IT UNTIL IT FINISHES SNOWING!!!. And again when the third 20 inch plus storm comes

The only thing I can figure, was he didn't wan't to pay our price. We performed exactly the way the contract read. There was a clause for us to bring in heavy equipment, but they had to tell us to do that. Our bill for one storm was $5K.

Can't imagine he saved money just on the one slip and fall case that I heard about.

Jerry


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

If I were a restaurant manager and some ******* plow guy stormed in telling me my lot looked like ***** and he could do a better job, about how I'm losing customers, it's unsafe and he's not going to eat here, blah, blah, blah, I'd be a little pissed too. At that point you just become a d-bag salesman that no one likes.

For what it's worth the lot at the local Pizza Hut usually looks like crap.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

clark lawn;1005316 said:


> i went by there today and the delivery semi was stuck in the back, they had a wrecker there trying to pull him out. i think i will have some other people call up there and comment on the poor condition and maybe say that because of that they wernt able to eat there.


You need to call their home office and report him and the lot.....


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

procut;1008057 said:


> If I were a restaurant manager and some ******* plow guy stormed in telling me my lot looked like ***** and he could do a better job, about how I'm losing customers, it's unsafe and he's not going to eat here, blah, blah, blah, I'd be a little pissed too. At that point you just become a d-bag salesman that no one likes.
> 
> For what it's worth the lot at the local Pizza Hut usually looks like crap.


Not all of us are some "******* plow guy" and you may be assuming someone stormed in. Some of us know the pitfalls of an improper job and what can happen to the customer if he fails to have his lot cleared insufficiently. In many states, if you actually touch the snow accumulation, you accept the responsibility of making it safe for someone to walk/drive on. If you do not then you subject yourself to a potential slip/fall suit. Conversely, if you leave it alone and do nothing to it, there is a good chance nothing will happen to you. Flip side to doing nothing is you lose business. Bottom line is if you are going to consider doing the job in the first place, make sure you get it done right.

Personally, I have acquired several new contracts purely on the facts and by educating customers and allowing them to make their own decision. Many times the person making the decision does not know all the potential ramifications. It's up to us, that are snow servicing professionals, to educate our potential customers....unless you are happy with how things are.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Well dont laugh as they plow here for a SIX PACK of cheap beer and one 35 year old gal [not that bad looking either] asked if there was an possiblitys of swapping her driveway for some you know what??? I almost had balls enough to ask her for "referances" ???


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

procut;1008057 said:


> If I were a restaurant manager and some ******* plow guy stormed in telling me my lot looked like ***** and he could do a better job, about how I'm losing customers, it's unsafe and he's not going to eat here, blah, blah, blah, I'd be a little pissed too. At that point you just become a d-bag salesman that no one likes.
> 
> For what it's worth the lot at the local Pizza Hut usually looks like crap.


im must be hell being so perfect! the store manager is a 20 something college boy who looks like he has never done a real days work in his life. As for being some ******* plow guy just because thats what you are dont try to bring the rest of us down to your level.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

FisherVMan;1008269 said:


> I almost had balls enough to ask her for "referances" ???


Or a sample???


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

How can a ******* plow snow, I thought when it snowed down south it just melted when it hit the ground


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Most of them use a tractor and a boxblade...and the lot ends up looking like the Hooters and what I imagine the Pizza Hut did. Oh, and from my experience....a lot of them only charge $25/hr and think they're (not there or their) making a killing.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Laszlo Almasi;1008763 said:


> ... and think they're (not there or their) making a killing.


Sweet Jesus Alive! Someone who can spell properly. You've brightened my day.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

LoneCowboy;1005089 said:


> i don't buy from places that have a crappy lot.
> why should i?
> they don't want to spend money on our industry, I don't want to spend money on them.


i do this alot if you don't take care of the grass or lot i will not drop a dime on their service or product.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

This thread made me laugh since a lot I did for the last 2 yrs told me in November they werent hiring me this year cause they're an accounting firm and they're bartering services with another guy who plows. Unfortunately you get what you pay for therefore they must be crappy accountants because the guy doesnt plow it very good. I used to have that lot perfect and its funny to drive by and see people stuck in it this year. At least I know I didnt lose the job because of poor quality.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

The only thing people like this see is money. It is the forest for the trees saying at it's best.

So to educate them about loss here is what needs to be done. 

Call and place a order for their largest everything on it pizza. Star 67 I believe so no caller ID shows. They will give you a time to pick it up, 30 mins or whatever. In 30 mins or so call back when you know it is ready and tell them you can not get in the lot and when you slid by the lot and failed to stop it was because of the conditions of the lot. 

Then mention you stopped at Joe's Pizza who had the lot clear and salted. A couple of these placed at the right time during/after a storm will have him thinking twice about paying someone $50 bucks or losing $75. 

Not to mention he will have a couple of pizza's sitting on the counter.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

walk out making a big scene, make sure everyone is watching you then slip and fall on the ground... start screaming and yell for someone to call an ambulance! lol


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

NorthernSvc's;1014242 said:


> walk out making a big scene, make sure everyone is watching you then slip and fall on the ground... start screaming and yell for someone to call an ambulance! lol


you mean "AMBER LAMPS" CHECK OUT THIS YOUTUBE VIDEO 




THIS IS THE BEST I COULD FIND YOUTUBE REMOVED THE FRIST ONE. LOL


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

REAPER;1013934 said:


> The only thing people like this see is money. It is the forest for the trees saying at it's best.
> 
> So to educate them about loss here is what needs to be done.
> 
> ...


Then stop in later asking if they have any canceled pizza orders and get it half price!


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

But leave your plow at home as they just might offer you the pizzas for free if you'll clear their lot for them. :laughing:


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

JayD2;1008090 said:


> You need to call their home office and report him and the lot.....


well i made a report to the district manager about a week and a half ago. today the manager calls me at home (no idea how he got that number) and starts to rip me a new a$$hole for going over his head. crying because all the higher ups are pi$$ed at him and i had no right to do that.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to aggree with TJ and Forestfire thinking maybe the best of both non payment or a change in the trigger amount, I had a gas station do the same thing to me 2 years ago and they had a slip fall and to this day I still have them as a customer and they tell me plow salt do whatever it takes to prevent a slip fall claim again all it takes is one time and the cost out ways the means


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey FisherVman- give me that womans address and I'll head up there to plow her.........driveway that is.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i hate when you see lots not plowed and the manager says he doesn't need it done and you need 4 wheel drive to get in the parking lot.....especially gas stations......makes me :realmad:....but i know i will not buy or spend any money in that store or gas station...plus i have seen people stuck trying to get in or out of the lot and i refuse to help them and i tell them complain to the manager..


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

clark lawn;1018008 said:


> well i made a report to the district manager about a week and a half ago. today the manager calls me at home (no idea how he got that number) and starts to rip me a new a$$hole for going over his head. crying because all the higher ups are pi$$ed at him and i had no right to do that.


:crying:
You had every right, due to health and safety concerns, if nothing else.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

FisherVMan;1008269 said:


> Well dont laugh as they plow here for a SIX PACK of cheap beer and one 35 year old gal [not that bad looking either] asked if there was an possiblitys of swapping her driveway for some you know what??? I almost had balls enough to ask her for "referances" ???


 You should of replied that you know You do a thorough job plowing and have many satisfied customers in town , 
Then just looked at Her and waited for Her answer .
Bob
In all fairness , I want to mention , that before I was married , I had some friends that lived in an all female ( 6 ) rental house that when we had a good storm , often called and invited me over for dinner , drink or coffee etc. 
This was when the Charles River was Clean and Sex was Dirty


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

jerrydean;1007685 said:


> Worked for a BJ's lot here in Virginia. We plowed the Dec 22 storm that was 24 inches. Had a truck there the entire time - (almost 3 days). When we were done, he fires us for not doing a good enough job. He hires a "friend" and rents a very large Case loader and all the guy does is lift our piles onto the grass (a feat an F350 just can't do without tearing up curbs). BTW - they had a slip and fall case two days later - tried to pin this on us, but it was the fault of the uninsured friend.
> 
> Anyway - fast forward 3 weeks. Second 2 foot storm comes. HE DOESN'T PLOW IT UNTIL IT FINISHES SNOWING!!!. And again when the third 20 inch plus storm comes
> 
> ...


That must be one heck of a big lot, $5k for 2ft of snow? We need pics of the Pizza Hut


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1018937 said:


> That must be one heck of a big lot, $5k for 2ft of snow? We need pics of the Pizza Hut


It was a BJs, not a PH, and they have rather large lots so I can see $5k easily depending on the location.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

haha you guys are awsome, just out of curiosity why do people say v plows are for peiple that dont know how to plow i have a fisher 8 foot so i dont take offense to it was just wondering


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

clark lawn;1018008 said:


> well i made a report to the district manager about a week and a half ago. today the manager calls me at home (no idea how he got that number) and starts to rip me a new a$$hole for going over his head. crying because all the higher ups are pi$$ed at him and i had no right to do that.


lol I'd hop right back on the phone & tell the dist. mgr he called & disrespected you like that- get him in even more trouble:laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yardsmith;1019940 said:


> lol I'd hop right back on the phone & tell the dist. mgr he called & disrespected you like that- get him in even more trouble:laughing:


X2, calling and *****ing out a concerned customer/client over safety issues is not good buisness practice on their behalf,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i wonder if the fire marshal was called what would happen


----------



## Go Green (Mar 4, 2010)

clark lawn;1004881 said:


> last night i got some food from the local pizza hut. went to pick it up and the lot is so bad i had to use 4wd to get through, it has been a 2 days since our last snow(4") and it doesnt look like it was touched. lot was in horrible shape so i figured while i was there i would talk to the manager about cleaning it up and taking care of the snow for the rest of the season. i hand him a card and start to ask about the snow and he snaps at me that they have someone already and he does a good enough job. just the tone and how angry he got im thinking 1. im not the first person to say something or 2. it is a relative/friend of the manager.
> 
> the lot is in such poor shape i would be embaressed to admit that i plowed that lot.


I have been plowing now for almost ten years and used a few different types of plow and I must say that with the snow amounts that we get I love my V-Plow! What is your issue with them?


----------



## Go Green (Mar 4, 2010)

cameron2171;1019261 said:


> haha you guys are awsome, just out of curiosity why do people say v plows are for peiple that dont know how to plow i have a fisher 8 foot so i dont take offense to it was just wondering


I love my Fisher XTreme V!


----------



## Snow Princess (Mar 4, 2009)

Slip in front tell the guy you fell and look at his face...then hand him your card!


----------

